# Dual Trades



## $m0k3 (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyone have any info on how the transition process works if i wanted to pick up for example an HVAC ticket when i already have my electrical ticket?

I heard as a general rule if you wanted to cross over you can get 2 years credit in the new trade you are pursuing, also not sure if this is just workplace hours or school.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

The amount of time they will grant you depends on how closely tied the two trades are. If you were a licensed welder and wanted to be an electrician then I would not expect them to offer any time relief at all. If, however, you are going from industrial electrician to construction electrician or vice versa then you only need half as many hours. A trade that is somewhat electrical, like millwright, which is a trade that I have a license in, offers a lesser amount, but I don't recall what the allowance was. Call up the Ministry of Training, Colleges and Universities and ask them what's what.

Mike


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mike in Canada said:


> The amount of time they will grant you depends on how closely tied the two trades are. If you were a licensed welder and wanted to be an electrician then I would not expect them to offer any time relief at all. If, however, you are going from industrial electrician to construction electrician or vice versa then you only need half as many hours. A trade that is somewhat electrical, like millwright, which is a trade that I have a license in, offers a lesser amount, but I don't recall what the allowance was. Call up the Ministry of Training, Colleges and Universities and ask them what's what.
> 
> Mike


Industrial and construction are different tickets there? 


A good dual ticket is electrician and instrumentation controls. Well around here its a great one to have, lots of great paying jobs if you hold both.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

There's different HVAC's here:
I mean, you want to hang ducts for a living? Get real.
Guys who do that, they don't charge up line-sets. The guys charging the line-sets, aren't the ones who brazed the line-sets. Sure, one shop employs all the different kinds of HVAC guys, but unless it is a small shop, one guy doesn't do it all, and surely, that guy doesn't do the big stuff like chillers and hospital air handlers. Then you've got your controls. Is it pneumatic or DDC or both? Is it bacnet or lon or proprietary? Each line is different. One example: one company likes white,positive black,negative another is strictly the opposite. Its great work, but easy to get your head screwed on backwards. Then hvac has it's plumbers and pipe-fitters who do all the heating hot water, chilled water, condensor water, loops, pumps, heat exchangers, it goes on and on. If you are going into HVAC, you have to know what it is you want to do, and on that note, its a good idea to take some classes at the community college to get your bearings. 
Just like electrical, there is assembly line kind of mindless drone work, and stuff that strokes the intellect service gravy work. Not sure how I got from point A to point B, but it involved lots of self-study, some extra community college, some moving around companies... but its worked.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff, 
Yes, industrial and construction electrical are separate tickets up here. I think they *should* be... while there is a fair bit of overlap the average construction electrician doesn't deal with PLCs, for instance, or even controls and instrumentation much, and there are lots of things that construction electricians deal with that industrial electricians don't often see.

Mike


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> The amount of time they will grant you depends on how closely tied the two trades are. If you were a licensed welder and wanted to be an electrician then I would not expect them to offer any time relief at all.
> 
> Mike


 
I have seen some guys spend a little too much time welding while doing electric work,but you can usually tell by the lineman pliers:thumbup:


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

s.kelly said:


> I have seen some guys spend a little too much time welding while doing electric work,but you can usually tell by the lineman pliers:thumbup:


 I resemble that remark! I've got a pair of Klein J2000 linesman's pliers with a nice big melted nick in them from a piece of BX that 'should' have been dead.

Mike


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mike in Canada said:


> Jeff,
> Yes, industrial and construction electrical are separate tickets up here. I think they *should* be... while there is a fair bit of overlap the average construction electrician doesn't deal with PLCs, for instance, or even controls and instrumentation much, and there are lots of things that construction electricians deal with that industrial electricians don't often see.
> 
> Mike


Interesting, its the same ticket here, but its your experience that funnels you into one or the other. 
I do commercial, and you are right not much PLC or controls, but to be fair around here is kind of like plc/controls, industrial, commercial, and residential. While its the same ticket and they overlap a little bit, they are looked at as separate.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> Jeff,
> Yes, industrial and construction electrical are separate tickets up here. I think they *should* be... while there is a fair bit of overlap the average construction electrician doesn't deal with PLCs, for instance, or even controls and instrumentation much, and there are lots of things that construction electricians deal with that industrial electricians don't often see.
> 
> Mike


If you were to have any license, the 309A trumps the others. With the 309A you can do industrial work, you can do residential work and you can do the commercial work. The other two licenses are limited to their own niches within the trade.


----------



## huckabeecj (Jul 19, 2010)

Response to Miller Elex.

In South Carolina at the school dist I work at, we cover all of the HVAC/R. I braze,charge,work on heat pumps, chillers, and handel the controls (Trane and Honeywel). We have 13 buildings and there are only 3 of us HVAC guys


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm in the start of a house heat pump upgrade.Easy tear out ,good scraping.Sorry I used Quickrete to make new pad.It sets up too quick in this weather! this pays the office expenses.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

huckabeecj said:


> In South Carolina at the school dist I work at, we cover all of the HVAC/R. I braze,charge,work on heat pumps, chillers, and handel the controls


Yes, that is how maintenance works, but not construction.

I like maintenance, its like having a big laboratory to experiment in.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I enrolled in an adult education class through the extension here in Louisville. It was only 13 weeks...two nights a week to learn as much as I could about heating and air. I learned a lot and have made a lot of money in the past but am not currently licensed for HVAC. It is a great second trade.


----------



## $m0k3 (Apr 1, 2010)

I got ahold of ITA today, the lady told me they would not give any credit towards HVAC if you have your Electrical ticket, said the two are not related at all because HVAC is about dealing with gas. Not sure i believe that so i just said thanks and hung up.


----------



## PORUS (Jan 23, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> Jeff,
> Yes, industrial and construction electrical are separate tickets up here. I think they *should* be... while there is a fair bit of overlap the average construction electrician doesn't deal with PLCs, for instance, or even controls and instrumentation much, and there are lots of things that construction electricians deal with that industrial electricians don't often see.
> 
> Mike


Are you sure though that the hours are not transferable 1 for 1 from construction to industrial? Because I was under the impression that was the case and that the requirement was to write the industrial CofQ. Also there is another smaller electrical ticket my instructor told me that contractors sign apprentices up under, which I can't quite think of the name right now. This is done to get around the apprentice/journeymen ratio. These hours are also transferable 1 for 1 into construction. 

Regarding HVAC from my limited research. Refrigeration is apprenticeable, meaning you gotta put in the hours and I don't know if they would count electrical hours towards this. While gas fitting which would fall under the heating portion is not. You have to go to an accredited school part-time and take an examination and practical with the tssa to get your g3, which is the entry level for heating. Correct me if I'm wrong but that is my understanding.


----------



## PORUS (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry the G3, G2, G1 is actually called gas technician, not fitter. My mistake. Here is the link to the TSSA site. 

http://www.tssa.org/regulated/fuels/training/fuelsTraining01.asp


----------

